# help with autonomo



## MLG (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello there,

Following a recent job offer I need to work out some figures quickly and wondered if someone here might be able to help.

The employer has made the offer based on 'self employed' which i assume means autonomo if it's going to be legal (am assuming this is the only option here). The offer is 5 days work per week for 1000 euros per month (so would not be working for any other company, they would be sole employer).

What I am trying to work out is what the outgoings for Social Security fees and then taxes would be. I've read conflicting info on the tax issue - anything from 7% - 20 %. If it's as high as 20% it seems like it's hardly going to be worth doing the job when also adding the social security payment!

Anyone that has some accurate info, it would be great to hear it..

Many thanks

MLG


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

MLG there are some great people on here for this stuff. None around at the mo from what I can see but they will be by shortly I'm sure.

Can't help you with percentages but many of my spanish family work this way. Most have black income to assist. They pay little tax but many have expences and in particular vehicles to claim as tools of trade.

You may have this covered but you will need to pay a lawyer to help with a contract if you want days free, understanding of sick leave, your final months pay, and to avoid immediate termination. Trust noone

this has recently been discussed. Probably woth a trawl thru' recent posts

Best of luck


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hello MLG
Look at the bottom of this page and you'll see other threads that are related !


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

MLG said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Following a recent job offer I need to work out some figures quickly and wondered if someone here might be able to help.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you found most of the info you needed on the other thread from March on this topic. Just to add that the trick of registering as self-employed while actually being employed (i.e. going autonomo with only one "client") is open to investigation by the Tax Office. The autonomo system is not designed as an alternative to employment contracts though lots of people use it this way.

In terms of your taxes and deductions, the main one would be social security. Given the income level of 1000€ a month the income tax, after allowances and deductions (such as social security), should be very low.


----------

